# A few nice colored jars



## bottlekid76 (Dec 31, 2010)

Here are a few nice colored Lightnings & Globes that i've been putting a color run together of that I really enjoy. A few others mixed in too.

 All the best,
 ~Tim


----------



## Wangan (Dec 31, 2010)

Jar heaven!


----------



## madman (Dec 31, 2010)

very nice collection!


----------



## cookie (Dec 31, 2010)

very nice...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 1, 2011)

A few? Really?
 Very nice!


----------



## idigjars (Jan 1, 2011)

You have a beautiful collection.  Congratulations and thank you for sharing the pic with us.  Paul


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 1, 2011)

Seriously nice collection you've got there!


----------



## ajohn (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey ya kid,
 That is one heck of a collection of colored jars!A tribute to the jar world!


----------



## glass man (Jan 3, 2011)

WONDERFUL!!! JAMIE


----------



## Dansalata (Jan 4, 2011)

WOW BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## georgeoj (Jan 4, 2011)

A very nice display, Tim. Thank you for the pictures. George [8D]


----------



## potstone (Jan 4, 2011)

Very nice display, great colors!!!
 Potstone


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks so much! I've just recently been able to add a dead clear highly whittled pint Globe also. That's a really tough jar to find. I've been trying to get one for over 6 years now. They always seem to have a tint of aqua or a slight window pane tint, so i've been holding out for a true clear and was finally able to get one. =)

 ~Tim


----------



## bottlekid76 (Mar 14, 2011)

Anyone happen to have an emerald green Safety Valve jar lid for sale? If it's on a jar i'll buy it as well. []

 All the best,
 ~Tim


----------



## dygger60 (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice color run ya have there......I was just commenting to another site user that the Glode jars are widely varied in color.....

    David


----------



## bottlekid76 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks David []

 ~Tim


----------



## patent1858 (Mar 14, 2011)

I thought oh cool some pics of colored jars. I was not prepared for what you have. A picture like that should come with a WARNING label!   My eyeballs popped out, jaw hit the floor and my hole body started to spasm now I have to mop the drool up before the kid drowns! WOW what a collection!


----------



## bottlekid76 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks Chris! [] 

 Yeah I worked for quite awhile building some nice color runs. I actually will be in the process of selling my jar collection off tho. I've decided to focus more on my bottles. You can really build a super color collection in the fruit jar world. A broad spectrum of colors, and the different sizes. It was a hard decision for me because I started out in collecting jars, and really have always loved them, but I really need to narrow my focus a little. If interested, watch some future North American Glass auctions from Greg Spurgeon. He will be selling it for me in the near future.

 All the best,
 ~Tim


----------



## patent1858 (Mar 14, 2011)

I just checked that out, what a great website. I have collected bottles since I was a kid, now I want fruit jars. LOL


----------



## dygger60 (Mar 15, 2011)

There ya go....as you mentioned, the true clear....or dead clear (a term lots of folks joke about) are tough jars to obtain...

           I collect Ball Brothers IMPROVED series of jars....and I will atest to what you just said above....it is a truely undervalued variation....back in the circa your jars and early Ball jars came from it was actually more expensive to make clear glass....

          But for those that made product jars....food and drug merchants demanded clear glass...they felt that any color..even colors we deem to be eye catching...gave their product an unfavorable or unwholesome appearance....

          And as with Ball..they wasted nothing....after filling customers orders...they would use up any left over batch making jars.....

          I will get some of my clear Balll Improved series of jars and post them on here......

          And I wish you luck with NAG......good decision on using Gregs site......

          David


----------



## jvharp (Mar 15, 2011)

That is absolutely gorgeous! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you Jeff! []

 ~Tim


----------



## jskirk (Mar 15, 2011)

Those are really nice, I hope to be able to get a purple and olive globe like those, I will definitly watch for the auction, but will probably be out of my reach.  Thanks for showing your great collection, museum like.    Jay


----------



## bottlekid76 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks Jay,
 I appreciate it. I've always loved the colored jars. They display so well and you don't really even need to backlight when on a white background. I'll hate to see them go, but it's time for them to be passed on to a new home. Most all of those in the photo will be for auction as well as many others I didn't take pics of. It will be a way to put a few nice color runs together if one wanted to. I've really enjoyed having them. []

 All the best,
 ~Tim


----------



## Fruit Jars (Mar 16, 2011)

Tim,

 Wow, great group of jars.  I have a green safety valve that I would consider selling.  Email me at "ikeda.jerry@gmail.com".

 Jerry


----------

